# How much does a trainer cost?



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

What's the average cost?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Plate said:


> What's the average cost?


Depends if you go to sports direct or a "in trend" trainer shop!!!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Depends what you want them for, fit and brand.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

B4sterd I rushed that post lol

I mean a trainer as in a coach..


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> B4sterd I rushed that post lol
> 
> I mean a trainer as in a coach..


£50 to £200 a month depending mate haha

@liam0810 is great!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> £50 to £200 a month depending mate haha
> 
> @liam0810 is great!


What does he do it all online? Do you have one?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> Depends if you go to sports direct or a "in trend" trainer shop!!!


£68 each at VERY


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> What does he do it all online? Do you have one?


All online mate, diet, training and PED usage!

I use Liam - he's great!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Plate said:


> B4sterd I rushed that post lol
> 
> I mean a trainer as in a coach..


ha ha

Depends online or in person i'd imagine.

Make sure you wear the correct trainers when you workout though.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> All online mate, diet, training and PED usage!
> 
> I use Liam - he's great!


Ok mate thanks al shoot him a pm


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

A1243R said:


> All online mate, diet, training and PED usage!
> 
> I use Liam - he's great!


What about diet, training and NO peds?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> What about diet, training and NO peds?


I am sure if you don't want PED advice then he won't insist upon it... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

A1243R said:


> I am sure if you don't want PED advice then he won't insist upon it... :lol:


I presume that you have not used any "peds" etc?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

@liam0810 your inbox is full mate let us know when I can pm you cheers


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> What about diet, training and NO peds?


Liam has natty clients


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> I presume that you have not used any "peds" etc?


Why would you presume that mate?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> @liam0810 your inbox is full mate let us know when I can pm you cheers


Drop me an inbox and I'll send you his email mate


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I can suggest an online coach, I use him. If interested I'll pm details.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> B4sterd I rushed that post lol
> 
> I mean a trainer as in a coach..


Coaching and training are two different things


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

These were 24 quid


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> These were 24 quid


Beat me to it ya bender lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Coaching and training are two different things


I know yeh bussing coaching and training is all different...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> These were 24 quid


24 sheets is a bargain for them bad boys.. Who would have a clue they was fakies?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> These were 24 quid


OMG What sort of dress scene is this....A puma sock with a Nike trainer.....Now come on!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> OMG What sort of dress scene is this....A puma sock with a Nike trainer.....Now come on!


Matching is try hard Dbol Steve


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> 24 sheets is a bargain for them bad boys.. Who would have a clue they was fakies?


Have ordered the misses a pair after seeing the quality


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Have ordered the misses a pair after seeing the quality


was thinking about ordering off there.. After seeing yours I think I will.. Seen some nice air max!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> was thinking about ordering off there.. After seeing yours I think I will.. Seen some nice air max!












The rolex aswell lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

OMG is that real!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> The rolex aswell lol


that looks very nice, but I wouldn't know what a real one looked like, how much was that?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> that looks very nice, but I wouldn't know what a real one looked like, how much was that?


45 mate


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> 45 mate


lol that's mad, you should take it to a pawn shop see if they can realise it's a fake.. If they do just say you didn't know.. If not you're 4g up..


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

they can tell it's fake by the arms of the clock I think. A real Rolex doesn't tick as such, the arms just sweep around at a set time, Most likely 1 rotation a minute for the second hand ofc


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Plate said:


> What's the average cost?


What do you need a trainer/coach for?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> What do you need a trainer/coach for?


eventually I would like to compete..


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

You don't need a trainer. You need discipline.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

I presume in BB? Is it motivation and drive you're after or knowledge?

Find yourself a reliable training partner, set yourself a short term goal. E.g. a six weeks training routine and diet plan and stick to it. You can watch bb you tube videos for motivation. The money you'd spend on personal trainer can get you lots of quality food and supplements. On the other hand if you're loaded get yourself one, but then you wouldn't be asking the price.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> I presume in BB? Is it motivation and drive you're after or knowledge?
> 
> Find yourself a reliable training partner, set yourself a short term goal. E.g. a six weeks training routine and diet plan and stick to it. You can watch bb you tube videos for motivation. The money you'd spend on personal trainer can get you lots of quality food and supplements. On the other hand if you're loaded get yourself one, but then you wouldn't be asking the price.


you don't find out the price of everything you buy?

knowledge mate, i think I would benefit more from the knowledge of a trainer/coach than I would going at it myself, that's just me I understand everybody is different.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

If you're after a pt then Google for one in your area.


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

The PT I used for a few months was purely for that extra push during workouts and form correction. He charged £20 for a 45 min workout and diet plans were free but pretty generic if I'm honest. I got what I wanted out of it and work out fine on my own now. initially I was worried about form and had no idea what I was doing with it being the first time I'd been to a gym. now my form is great and I still have no idea haha. working on that though, and saving £20 a session


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> I can suggest an online coach, I use him. If interested I'll pm details.


I don't know why but I always assumed that you did it yourself so to speak.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I don't know why but I always assumed that you did it yourself so to speak.


Yeah I do some, but it is not something I advertise. Got normal office job and door work, so time is limited anyway.

I like not having to think about anything, got enough to do with eating everyday lol.


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

> Have ordered the misses a pair after seeing the quality


where might one go in order to purchase a pair?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> where might one go in order to purchase a pair?


Aliexpress


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> The rolex aswell lol


If you know what to look for then that is obviously fake :lol: But yeah looks good mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> If you know what to look for then that is obviously fake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't really give a sh1t about what watch listeners think lol, it looks good


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

It really depends what you're looking for in a coach. Different levels of specificity and services will vary in price, as well as the value the coach puts on their time (someone who has more knowledge and experience will charge more than someone else who is just looking to build their client base). Also it depends on the coache's area of expertise (i.e. if you need quite complex advise on supplements and PEDs, that will cost you more than someone else who will just work with you on your diet or nutrition). You get what you pay for (for the most part), and it depends on your own goals and expectations.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

please research in who u hire as a trainer.

So many idiots claiming to be a trainer or online coach just because they have a set of abs.

Send you some low carb / high rep routine and send u on your way.

throw questions at them, research who they have worked with / trained .. if u can speak to the people who have worked with the trainer/coach.

Don't give your money to some ego, narrow minded c0ck


----------



## robinthatcher (Jul 13, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> These were 24 quid


Where from?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Where from?


Aliexpress


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

there seem to be good and bad pts around, go on referrals, look at their 'portfolio' of clients' before and after photos. One thing though if you have some sessions and they are not working for you tell them, and change pt if they don't respond. I've seen a few at one of my gyms beasting clients - bragging that they won't be able to lift their arms for days - really?? or showing advanced partial movements on a squat when the client can A) barely do a full squat - so why practise the drive out of the hole and .b) they are wearing running shoes - the worst shoe for squatting in.

it's your money make sure you get what you want out of it..


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BrahmaBull said:


> These were 24 quid


From Aliexpress by any chance lol??


----------

